# Halloween 2016 Circus Theme



## marg2003 (May 16, 2016)

I am excited to have my second Halloween theme decoration this year. Im going with coulrophobia, fear of clowns. I made a tent, made small decorations such as rotten popcorn bags, spiderweb cotton candy, and even this lady from a recycled spider I bought my first year, to create a "spider lady" for my side show. What other non clown ideas can I add to my theme?


----------



## marg2003 (May 16, 2016)

Her legs also move, I am still unsure how to get a video here.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

If you search the forum for "carnevil" you'll see a lot of great ideas.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can always add classic sideshow freaks and animal curiosities like Fiji mermaids.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very cool spider lady, we love pictures


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=41795

A link to our haunt from last year. We did a carnevil/clown theme and it was a blast. Hope this helps you out!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Check out Devil's Chariot's pictures in this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30327&highlight=circus

Additional photos here:

https://secure.flickr.com/photos/kreggg/sets/72157621045917484/

Dr Maniaco did a CarnEVIL office haunt:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=40537&highlight=circus

Studiokraft's Carnival X:


----------



## Spenc1118 (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## NosferatuColton (Feb 24, 2018)

sounds pretty good, creepy theme.


----------

